
Measuring the Django Community: The Django community in 2012 - SeanOC
http://jacobian.org/writing/django-community/django-community-2012/
======
tocomment
This seems too conservative to me. Judging from all the recruiter emails I
started getting about 6 months ago, it would seem to me Django usage has
increased ten fold.

Does anyone have any alternative explanations? A year or two ago I think
Django jobs were rare, and now it seems like they're everywhere.

